# back drag blade



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

looking for opinions on back drag blades for plows. 

how well do they work? thinking of getting one for my v blade. but I wanna make sure it will perform as I am wanting it to/thinking it will.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

yardguy28;1754094 said:


> looking for opinions on back drag blades for plows.
> 
> how well do they work? thinking of getting one for my v blade. but I wanna make sure it will perform as I am wanting it to/thinking it will.


I put a half inch new western cutting edge on and was going to put a back dragging blade on I didn't have to it scrapes down to the pavement like I said use the 1/2 inch edge


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

I've heard bad things about noon hinged ones, we have a hinged one and works great, can't get them for vblade though which sucks cause that's what i use


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

yardguy28;1754094 said:


> looking for opinions on back drag blades for plows.
> 
> how well do they work? thinking of getting one for my v blade. but I wanna make sure it will perform as I am wanting it to/thinking it will.


The back drag blade works great on my Hiniker C plowThumbs Up


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

A back dragging blade is only as good as the weight of the plow. Unless you have a down pressure plow, it's not going to work a whole lot better then a normal blade with no down pressure.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1754275 said:


> A back dragging blade is only as good as the weight of the plow. Unless you have a down pressure plow, it's not going to work a whole lot better then a normal blade with no down pressure.


that's what I would tend to think and would be afraid of.

currently I back drag my shorter driveways and then push forward the remaining snow and move the pile with a shovel or snow blower.

on my larger driveways it would only have to work well enough to clean a spot for my truck to get into.

I'm using a boss 7'6" v blade.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Sno-way with Down pressure can't be beat - true.

For the rest of us a back drag blade is hugely helpful. It trys to cut an angle into the snow thus lifting the weight and trys to keep the plow from floating. 

I have a v-plow with backdrag blade and it's the only way to go. wesport


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

ALC-GregH;1754275 said:


> A back dragging blade is only as good as the weight of the plow. Unless you have a down pressure plow, it's not going to work a whole lot better then a normal blade with no down pressure.


Don't own one (yet) but I tend to disagree. The curvature of the blade makes it want to climb on top of the snow when back dragging, so putting an edge on the backside pointing in the opposite direction would make it cut in again, wouldn't it?

I have a Fisher straight blade I'd like to put one on (since my boss v's do the flap flap flap). Do they clear the trip edge mechanism on a Fisher?


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

well I found out today they don't make a back drag blade for a boss 7'6" v blade so it doesn't look like I'll b getting one. 

of the people on here who have posted and the ones I've talked to in person the general idea seems to be that it isn't gonna back drag THAT much better than just back dragging without a back drag blade.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

yardguy28;1754663 said:


> of the people on here who have posted and the ones I've talked to in person the general idea seems to be that it isn't gonna back drag THAT much better than just back dragging without a back drag blade.


It's your plow. Nothing beats this for back dragging:

http://www.hiniker.com/snow_products/hp_cplow.html


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i mad my own hinged one for my 9' v and it helps out alot on packed down snow. Usially I dont need to used it on light snows due to the v's weight so i just roll the truck forward to release the backdrag edge.


----------



## pascack (Sep 18, 2011)

Meezer. do you have this blade? I am a newbie but this looks like something would break much quicker....more moving parts....
NO?


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Meezer;1754259 said:


> The back drag blade works great on my Hiniker C plowThumbs Up


unbelievable is all I can say about my C-plow


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

looks like i'm gonna be sticking with the way i do things now. which works but just looking to shave some time off the smaller driveways if i can.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I made 1 for my 8'6 arctic out of old cutting edge it works great. I haven't bothered with one for my 9'2 boss v. Maybe 1 day...

It is all about the angle, if you can get it to plow forward it's got the weight to scrape backwards.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

pascack;1754837 said:


> Meezer. do you have this blade? I am a newbie but this looks like something would break much quicker....more moving parts....
> NO?


Yes, I do have a Hiniker C plow. It's heavy duty, works great & I haven't had any problems with it. They only regret that I have is not buying one sooner than I did .


----------



## pascack (Sep 18, 2011)

Meezer;1755145 said:


> Yes, I do have a Hiniker C plow. It's heavy duty, works great & I haven't had any problems with it. They only regret that I have is not buying one sooner than I did .


good to know...thanks for the feedback!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Meezer;1755145 said:


> Yes, I do have a Hiniker C plow. It's heavy duty, works great & I haven't had any problems with it. They only regret that I have is not buying one sooner than I did .


I looked into one when I was shopping for the 3/4 ton. I could get two year old stock (complete with rust) on a C plow or for about $1000 LESS I could have a brand new 8.2 Boss V. Then when I finally decided on a truck, it came with the 7'-6" Fisher, so I just left it where it was.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was going to build one for my blade but I decided it does well without it.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I have backdrag edges on all 3 of my fisher blades. I'll never plow driveways again without one!


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone that's running them have a problem with the snow getting stuck between the backdrag edge and regular edge?


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

No. I make mine hinged so that will never happen. The fixed style will pack with snow.


----------



## fire (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the one that Western made for my 7'6 the snow does stick but falls out when you drop the plow and does not affect the way the plow works.:salute: I will not buy another cutting edege without that backdrage blade.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

My fisher exteme v back blade's very well . A freind of mine has a boss v and he say's it sucks at back draging but his strait blade boss ( full trip) does well.. In the past I have used hinged back drag blades and they work great.


----------

